
Ask HN: What are some of your favorites geeky / programmer-related webcomics? - eckyp
I really enjoy CommitStrip &amp; XKCD. I wonder if there are similar webcomics ... What do you usually read?
======
dwe3000
[http://userfriendly.org/](http://userfriendly.org/)

~~~
eckyp
Thanks! didn't know this before.

